# Reducing noise from the overflow



## Rumply (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a drilled 65 gallon I'm setting up, and the noise from the water running down the back of the overflow is pretty loud. Any ideas on how to reduce it? Would it be as easy as increasing the length of the drain pipe so the water doesn't actually "fall" over the divide anymore? I don't want to increase the amount of water in there too much.. the sump is only 10 gallons and I want it to have enough empty space to hold whatever is there in case the sump pump fails.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Before I redid my plumbing I put a wash towel over the Overflow. And it did wonders. Now that Im using 1.5" PVC I have a load noise that I cant stop.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

it may be loud and annoying at first. but after you hear it so much eventually you get used to it. the only time i actually hear ours is when the house is quiet.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

No way it should not be that load. Google durso standpipe. For a few dollars it will be worth your time and money.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mine is from the sucking action and when the water hits the elbow in the PVC. But Im so used to it I never hear it.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

First step is, make sure that is the source of the noise. If it is, just raise the level of the water within the overflow section by extending the height of the drain pipe. My overflow section is kept at a level about 2" below that of the main display tank.

I get noise from the syphon break hole on my inlet. The water pisses out of the hole and makes quite the rucus. My solution to that was the insert a piece of airline tubing into the hole, looped over the inlet pipe, and then wire-tied to of the inlet pipe so that the end of the airline sits about 1/2" above the waterline. This completely solved that problem.

The last place you can get noise from is the drain pipe itself. By creating a durso set-up, you keep the inlet submerged. This should eliminate that noise. To create a durso set-up, all you need is 2 90 degree elbows and a small section of rigid airline tubing (optional).

There is no reason to simply deal with noise. Most noises from the tank can be minimalized with little if any cost and effort.


----------



## Rumply (Mar 21, 2007)

I believe the sound is coming from the water falling into the overflow rather than falling down the pipe... but I will check it out once it is running again... right now the water volume got lowered to make room for the displacement of the new live rock I was suppose to get this evening.... unfortunatly LFS was closed tonight while they finished plumbing their new massively oversized tank... so I have to wait another night.


----------



## Rumply (Mar 21, 2007)

The Durso fitting worked like a charm! Appreciate the tips on this one... made my life easier.


----------

